# local groups in florida!



## chaz

hi all!my name is chaz wise and i am ion search of some local support here in tampa florida!!! i have deal with ibs for 25 years, but the past year has been a real bear and i could use some real help in getting this monster under control!! please let me know if and where you are out there in tampa or fl!!!


----------



## TIKKI

Hi Chaz: I am from Florida Sorry to hear you are also a victim of ibs. Are you taking any meds or seeing any drs?


----------



## 21633

Hi, Chaz, My name is Jo Ann. I am new to the Groupee. I live in the tampa area and have had ibs for 17 years. I would like to know is there is a group locally.


----------



## GenieG

Any Support Groups in South Florida?


----------



## gicarecenter

We are looking to start a support group in Miami, Florida (South Florida). Contact me if you are interested.







Thank you,Alejandro Fernandez, MBAAdministratorGastroenterology Care Centera Division of Gastro Health, PL7500 SW 87 Avenue, Suite 200Miami, FL 33173T 305.913.0666 x4060F [email protected]


----------



## stephanie11905

I am in Cocoa Florida.... Anyone else with IBS around here??????


----------



## lfcfl

Anyone interested in a support group in SW Palm Beach/North West Broward County area?Lisa


----------



## Nancy from Safety Harbor

I am in Safety Harbor, Fl (across the street is Clearwater) Any groups here?


----------



## fla-lady

Nancy from Safety Harbor said:


> I am in Safety Harbor, Fl (across the street is Clearwater) Any groups here?


 I'm a new member here. Is there any groups in Jacksonville or St Augustine,Fl?


----------



## helpingothers

chaz said:


> hi all!my name is chaz wise and i am ion search of some local support here in tampa florida!!! i have deal with ibs for 25 years, but the past year has been a real bear and i could use some real help in getting this monster under control!! please let me know if and where you are out there in tampa or fl!!!


----------



## helpingothers

Hi Chaz:My name is Barry LeVan and I am the president of Cutting-Edge Herbal Products. Like yourself, I have ibs-d and I know what you are going through. You can read my personal story and how I dealt with it in the 2002 issue of Life Extension Magazine at www.lef.org/magazine/mag2002/nov2002_report_ibs_01.ht _**Content edited by Moderator for TOS violation.**_Barry _**Barry please refrain from violating the TOS. Repeated offenses will result in cancellation of your membership within our community. Again.. you can ONLY post about selling your product in the Websites & Services Forum. Thank You for your cooperation.The Moderator Team**_


chaz said:


> hi all!my name is chaz wise and i am ion search of some local support here in tampa florida!!! i have deal with ibs for 25 years, but the past year has been a real bear and i could use some real help in getting this monster under control!! please let me know if and where you are out there in tampa or fl!!!


----------



## helpingothers

stephanie11905 said:


> I am in Cocoa Florida.... Anyone else with IBS around here??????


 Hi Stephanie,My name is Barry and I live in Deerfield Beach, Florida. I have had ibs for about 15 years and just became a new member here. _**Content edited by Moderator for TOS violation.** _You can read my personal story with ibs and how I dealt with it in the 2002 november issue of Life Extension Magazine at www.lef.org/magazine/mag2002/nov2002_report_ibs_01.ht _**Content edited by Moderator for TOS violation.**_Barry_**Barry please refrain from violating the TOS. Repeated offenses will result in cancellation of your membership within our community.Again.. you can ONLY post about selling your product in the Websites & Services Forum. Thank You for your cooperation.The Moderator Team**_


----------



## zcandyman1225

stephanie11905 said:


> I am in Cocoa Florida.... Anyone else with IBS around here??????


 I live in Daytona..Stephanie is there A IBS support group where you are?It would be worth the drive to learn more about this..The pain .I can't take..


----------

